# CPT code for following senerio



## mwarmke (Oct 22, 2008)

I asked a question previously but have since gotten more information.  Pt had a fetal demise, delivered vaginally at home.  Had retained placenta; fetus was 19 1/2 weeks..  A D & E was done.  What would be the difference in using CPT code 59812 or 59160.  Thanks


----------



## garmab06 (Oct 29, 2008)

59812 says that there was products of conception remaining after incomplete spontaneous ab any trimester, suction machine is activated 

59160 says physcians scrapes the endometrial lining of the uterus following childbirth.

Hope this helps

L Ivonne Garcia CPC
Tucson, AZ


----------



## adonis_laurenteCPC (Oct 29, 2008)

*diffrence  59812 59160*

*59160* following childbirth


*59812* after an incomplete spontaneous abortion in any trimester


----------

